# Help!!!!! My hands are covered in Great Stuff!!!!



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I have used Great Stuff enough to know not to get it on my hands, but I didn't want my costume to get messed up, so I decided to catch what was falling off. Well I ended up getting almost my entire hands covered in Great Stuff. I already tried washing it off with soap and water. Than I tried gasoline, but no luck. I have latex gloves on now, so I could function without everything sticking to my hands. Oh and I know the latex gloves should of been on me when I was working with the Great Stuff, but that would of been the smart thing to do. No comment! Please help!!!!


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Once cured it has to be mechanically removed. That means there is no solvent that will remove it.

If you do find something that will dissolve cured poly-foam, patent it!

Sorry, but you'll have to pick at it and wait for it to wear away.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh crap! I guess it will be a week until it is off my hands. DAMNNNNN!!!!!!!! Thanks Doomsday.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry I got to do it.... Ya know I love ya buuuuuuuttttt!!!

Joisey got cootie hands!!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep, you're out of luck. I always have acetone around when working with great stuff, just in case. It works great, but you have to get it before it hardens.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes I have the cooties! Hawk I got you, so you got the cooties now!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn I got some ugly hands...lol!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Other poor souls have had this problem too. Click for link.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link Hauntiholik. I'm going to try what ScareySuzie posted. Wish me luck!!!!


ScareySuzie said:


> want to know what worked...
> 
> we wore rubber gloves over night.... then decided to put some aloe on his hands, just to soften it. and it removed the GS!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Omigosh Joisey, I'm so sorry! If it makes you feel better, you are providing a pictoral nightmare that might just save anyone left on the planet that didnt know Great Stuff and gloves are synonymous, 

 So sorry!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

quick while they are wet and tacky ---play home alone


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

pyro said:


> quick while they are wet and tacky ---play home alone


thats just wrong lol


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

_<Must resist. Be nice, you are new here.......Oh, I can't help it, I must....>_

*LAUGH!*

*HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!*


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Yup. Reminds me of my very first Great Stuff experience. The thing is that I didnt know any better (I'm much better at reading the warnings now). I think I may have used olive oil and dish washing scrubby sponge.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Let us know if the aloe worked!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mineral oil might also work like aloe in that gloved-overnight scenario.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you sure it's not the SWINE FLU?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

oneshot said:


> Are you sure it's not the SWINE FLU?


Shhh......Oneshot! I don't want everyone avoiding me!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

lepersy???


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

As long as my fingers don't fall off! I have to tell you that they are hard as a rock though.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I had my experience with great stuff 2 years ago. Ruined a pair of pants. 

Someone on another forum mentioned a good soak in a jacuzzi and then rub your hands down with olive oil. If anything, it's a good reason to take a dip in the jacuzzi.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Joiseygal said:


> As long as my fingers don't fall off! I have to tell you that they are hard as a rock though.


Seems like I heard that if Great Stuff causes you to be rock hard for 4 hours or more to seek medical attention immediately.....oh wait that was.....oh nevermind.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Like a female version of The Thing from Fantastic Four, lol, just pickin' on ya gal.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

your hands will look good for the zombie walk:zombie:


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Try to use a good hand lotion. Often helped me remove the most part of it.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

joker said:


> Seems like I heard that if Great Stuff causes you to be rock hard for 4 hours or more to seek medical attention immediately.....oh wait that was.....oh nevermind.


 Oh dear, hahahaha.....a GREAT laugh first thing in the morning. Can't think of a better way to start a Friday - thanks Joker!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...yes that was a good one Joker! Oh and yes Doombuddy they will definitely work for the zombie walk. Unfortunately the latex gloves and Aloe didn't work. I am going to try picking it off with a good hand lotion like Samhayne suggested. I am really happy how the zombie costume is coming out, so at least it was for a good cause!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dixie said:


> Oh dear, hahahaha.....a GREAT laugh first thing in the morning. Can't think of a better way to start a Friday - thanks Joker!!





Joiseygal said:


> LOL...yes that was a good one Joker! Oh and yes Doombuddy they will definitely work for the zombie walk. Unfortunately the latex gloves and Aloe didn't work. I am going to try picking it off with a good hand lotion like Samhayne suggested. I am really happy how the zombie costume is coming out, so at least it was for a good cause!


Well when your screen name is Joker I think it only fitting to come up with a good one every now and then 

Honestly can't believe I beat Sickie to it though


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You are my new hero Samhayne! I have like three hours of picking ahead of me, but it is making it so much easier with the lotion. I'm using Aloe Vaseline Lotion and it is really helping.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I had some get on me this past weekend fingernail polish remover helped to remove some but like a poster above me I found lotion and picking away at it removed it fast and didn't smell so bad.Altho I haven't had a mess like you had on your hands in about a year.Still yet I don't wear gloves.Makes no sense.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I have used Canola oil. If still on, then paint thinner, then soap.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was able to pick the Great Stuff from the front of the hand on my right hand. I still have to pick the Great Stuff from the back of the right hand and the entire left hand.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Time to go to Bed Bath and Beyond and get a PedEgg or SilkySmooth..or just use Sandpaper.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

joker said:


> Well when your screen name is Joker I think it only fitting to come up with a good one every now and then
> 
> Honestly can't believe I beat Sickie to it though


That's because my kid was on the computer so I couldn't get here fast enough! LOL Thanks for filling in for me.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I wonder if WD40 would work - did a great job getting tar off of my car.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Two words: Belt sander...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I'm thinking if I use some of the suggestions I might really look the part for the Zombie Walk tomorrow. Bloody, half skinned hands would be a great look!


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate that feeling when its all over your hands...it does pick off when it dries but the misery you live thru till that time is worse than a cricket in your shorts.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Warts!?


----------

